# Thank You Neptune Straps!



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to TWF user @Miterant for the amazing watch strap he sold me, I have been looking on and off for a decent quality leather strap, but many are very "samey" I saw that he was selling straps from time-to-time so I decided to get in touch.

He has a great selection on his Etsy site, and I'd recommend taking a look.

I got 20% off, it arrived the day after I paid, via recorded delivery, and even in a nice little presentation box!

Thanks again for giving my Breitling a makeover. From a very happy customer!

Justin


----------

